

Windows Azure add-on for cloud-based image management - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/windows_azure_add_on_for_cloud_based_image_management

======
nadavs
This blog post introduces Cloudinary's add-on for the Window Azure cloud
platform: powerful image uploading, manipulation and CDN delivery for .NET,
PHP, Python, Node.js and Java web applications developed and deployed using
the Windows Azure Platform.

